# Feral dogs hunting Kangaroo



## marcus0002 (Jun 7, 2014)

Wild dogs hunting Kangaroo - YouTube
Just goes to show we need more volunteers out shooting them.


----------



## champagne (Jun 7, 2014)

marcus0002 said:


> Wild dogs hunting Kangaroo - YouTube
> Just goes to show we need more volunteers out shooting them.



the wild dogs or the kangaroos?


----------



## marcus0002 (Jun 7, 2014)

umm the dogs. Shooting roos is illegal without a permit.


----------



## champagne (Jun 7, 2014)

I was having a joke but they both need controlling.


----------



## marcus0002 (Jun 7, 2014)

Sorry mate, humor doesn't always come through via the written from.


----------



## Dummo (Jun 7, 2014)

IMO they are the equivalent to hairy cane toad, same with cats. I have both but they are securely housed (cat doesn't even go outside).


----------



## SteveNT (Jun 8, 2014)

I watched feral dogs pull down a Banteng (Balinese) cow in the National Park on Cobourg Peninsula (Arnhem Land). I used to walk through all that country and wouldn't have stood a chance against that pack. Happily the Indigenous Rangers tracked and shot the lot over the next two weeks. Seems illegal piggers south of the park had lost their dogs and it wasn't the first time (or the last).


----------



## mikey_mike (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm not disputing that dogs can be damaging in some circumstances, nor that they should be managed, but they're nothing like foxes or toads. Dogs have moved straight into the niche occupied by dingos, which in turn moved in to the niche occupied by thylacines.

I didn't watch the video, but dogs predating kangaroos sounds pretty natural to me.


----------



## champagne (Jun 8, 2014)

The problem is that due to farming both dog and roo numbers get out of balance with the rest of the eco system.


----------



## Gizmo101 (Jun 8, 2014)

IMO they're pests, just like wild cats, pigs, cane toads, etc. we've had them on our property before, they killed our sheep, goats and chickens. Thankfully they never touched the horses. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dummo (Jun 8, 2014)

I have come across feral dogs many times and dingos a fair few times and I'll tell ya they are NOT like dingos every dingo I have come across has gone running the other direction whilst the dogs seem to be more aggressive, barking at me and in some cases running towards me.


----------



## zulu (Jun 8, 2014)

Dummo said:


> I have come across feral dogs many times and dingos a fair few times and I'll tell ya they are NOT like dingos every dingo I have come across has gone running the other direction whilst the dogs seem to be more aggressive, barking at me and in some cases running towards me.



The dingoes are also super cunning, i got of a bus at the alice springs telegraph station in the 80s and head up the nearby hill looking for reptiles.
The rest of the bus trip ( normal people LOL ) headed in to the station with the tour guide ,from the top of the hill i watched a dingo run in and check the scene around the bus .the group never seen a thing .


----------



## longqi (Jun 10, 2014)

Dummo said:


> I have come across feral dogs many times and dingos a fair few times and I'll tell ya they are NOT like dingos every dingo I have come across has gone running the other direction whilst the dogs seem to be more aggressive, barking at me and in some cases running towards me.



We would shoot 20 or so every year in the high country sheep station we lived on
Nasty horrible animals
Nearly as bad as feral cats


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 10, 2014)

They're pretty bad in North West Vic and understandably just as bad the further north (warmer) you go. 

There have been reports that farmers "Guardian" alpacas weighing in at 60kgs are getting taken out by feral dog packs. Just imagine for a minute if that was someones kid. Reports again that even farmers do not go out at night on their properties unless armed due to the risk of feral dog attack. 

Feral species populations in Australia are progressively getting worse. About time the government teamed up with hunting groups & Sporting shooters to allow members to target these "hot spots" where usually shooters cannot go. 

Have a pre-hunt briefing for the group. Get warning signs up for the public & a public awareness campaign running & get on with it. No doubt we'll then have all the screaming animals rights extremists blockading the areas or running through shooting zones in teddy-bear onesies waving "Save the dogs" banners.

Don't even get me started on the feral cat issues. Bloody things!


----------



## marcus0002 (Jun 10, 2014)

moosenoose said:


> They're pretty bad in North West Vic and understandably just as bad the further north (warmer) you go.
> 
> There have been reports that farmers "Guardian" alpacas weighing in at 60kgs are getting taken out by feral dog packs. Just imagine for a minute if that was someones kid. Reports again that even farmers do not go out at night on their properties unless armed due to the risk of feral dog attack.
> 
> ...



I'm a member of a group in QLD that is exactly that. Look up conservation and wildlife management Queensland on google. There is probably something similar in vic.

- - - Updated - - -



moosenoose said:


> They're pretty bad in North West Vic and understandably just as bad the further north (warmer) you go.
> 
> There have been reports that farmers "Guardian" alpacas weighing in at 60kgs are getting taken out by feral dog packs. Just imagine for a minute if that was someones kid. Reports again that even farmers do not go out at night on their properties unless armed due to the risk of feral dog attack.
> 
> ...



I'm a member of a group in QLD that is exactly that. Look up conservation and wildlife management Queensland on google. There is probably something similar in vic.


----------



## champagne (Jun 10, 2014)

what is to be expected? You fill a property with domesticated animals that have no idea when it comes to predators and expect the predators not to get out of control... Same goes for roos they are built for boom or bust, so droughts use to control the population but now we put in all these water sources and don't know why the population explodes? what really sh*** me is the price of radio collars for your hunting dogs these days are quiet cheap and reliable, so why not use them?


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 10, 2014)

marcus0002 said:


> I'm a member of a group in QLD that is exactly that. Look up conservation and wildlife management Queensland on google. There is probably something similar in vic.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



I think that's the "Farmer Assist" program yeah? They're proposing to put Victoria into it. It's certainly up & running in QLD  Bloody good idea I reckon.

SSAA Farmer Assist Program | SSAA Farmer Assist


----------



## -Peter (Jun 10, 2014)

oh the inhumanity, think of the puppies Moosey, think of the puppies...

http://dogswithguns.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/kid-and-dog-and-gun.jpg

got the b#*#@%^&!


----------



## marcus0002 (Jun 10, 2014)

moosenoose said:


> I think that's the "Farmer Assist" program yeah? They're proposing to put Victoria into it. It's certainly up & running in QLD  Bloody good idea I reckon.
> 
> SSAA Farmer Assist Program | SSAA Farmer Assist



Na that's another one. Farmer assist is only new and there is only 2 or 3 properties available at the present. It's more of a notice board linking farmers with hunters. 

CWM. http://cwm.ssaaqld.org.au/2013/ is a lot older and more established. It's more like a club you join and then go out on shoots they have organized with the land owner. The link above is for the qld one but each state has there own. 
It's $60 a year and you have to do a shooting test to show you can hit what you're aiming at and a training day where you learn safety, navigation and what they are all about. 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## kitten_pheonix (Jun 10, 2014)

It honestly looks like the bred traits in the dogs are dissapearing and they are going back to wolves. 
Which is not as dumb as it sounds.
A short bit on the silver fox study in russia, they are breeding foxes based on traits such as seeks human company etc, in a few generations they start to get floppy ears, wag there tails, get more colours etc. 
It would only take a few generations for these wild dogs to go back to a close to wolf state. The grey one is really showing a wolf colour. 
(Beautiful but shouldnt be here)


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 10, 2014)

I do think of the puppies, the kittens, the piglets & all those other feral things out there. I particularly like the little pigs...delicious!!  Haven't tried puppy yet :lol:


----------



## beastcreature (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm curious for those who shoot feral dogs whether you distinguish a difference between Dingoes & feral dogs that have come from domestic stock or whether you shoot regardless?


----------



## champagne (Jun 17, 2014)

beastcreature said:


> I'm curious for those who shoot feral dogs whether you distinguish a difference between Dingoes & feral dogs that have come from domestic stock or whether you shoot regardless?



There are very few pure dingos left on main land australia and any dog seen is shoot.


----------



## beastcreature (Jun 17, 2014)

champagne said:


> There are very few pure dingos left on main land australia and any dog seen is shoot.



Hypothetically if there were a 'safe' number of pure Dingoes left?


----------



## baker (Jun 17, 2014)

beastcreature said:


> Hypothetically if there were a 'safe' number of pure Dingoes left?


Would all depend on the area that the 'pure' dingoes are found in. Dingoes are not universally protected species in Australia and it varies between each state as to their protection status. In Queensland they are protected inside of National parks and other protected areas such as State forests and conservation parks (in saying this there is one park in Northern Queensland where they are being removed to help protect an endangered wallaby species). Anywhere outside of these areas they are a declared pest and its perfectly fine to hunt them pure or not. There are also very few ways to distinguish pure dingoes from hybrids and wild dogs. Main one I know is through skull morphometrics which is not possible in the field and without the skull. 
Cheers Cameron


----------



## beastcreature (Jun 17, 2014)

baker said:


> Would all depend on the area that the 'pure' dingoes are found in. Dingoes are not universally protected species in Australia and it varies between each state as to their protection status. In Queensland they are protected inside of National parks and other protected areas such as State forests and conservation parks (in saying this there is one park in Northern Queensland where they are being removed to help protect an endangered wallaby species). Anywhere outside of these areas they are a declared pest and its perfectly fine to hunt them pure or not. There are also very few ways to distinguish pure dingoes from hybrids and wild dogs. Main one I know is through skull morphometrics which is not possible in the field and without the skull.
> Cheers Cameron



That's what interests me Cameron, the contradictory nature of their prosecution/preservation.


----------



## baker (Jun 17, 2014)

There are several factors that will be affecting how they are protected. One of them is how they are currently classified. Currently dingoes (_Canis lupus dingo_) are just a sub-species of the grey wolf the same as domestic dogs (_Canis lupus familiaris_). The current classification makes it more difficult to declare them as native species. Also how long should a species that has been introduced to the country be declared native? Dingoes have only been in Australia for the last 5000 years max. Is this a long enough time for them to be native? Another part of their prosecution is how they affect livestock farmers, especially sheep. In certain areas they cause a large problem and loose of profit by them hunting livestock so they are often shoot on sight. 
The following is a quote from an email after I was talking to one of my lecturers at university on the classification of dingoes. Hopefully this quote will be able to give some insight into the current contradiction in their protection status.
"I think there is nothing wrong in choosing to conserve a sub-species, or even a small population in a small area in one place and controlling it in another if it compromises a more important conservation priority in that other place. And that is exactly what we do with dingoes now, whether we call them species or subspecies. What we must do, however, is recognise that we do this, and the reasons why we do it. In a mature society we need to recognise that we have an all pervasive effect on "nature" and that we choose that effect for a number of cultural reasons from providing livestock for consumption to providing a quality of life with options to "go bush and check it out". "
Cheers Cameron


----------

